# Snowshoe Spots?



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

My wife and I got snowshoes last year, took a few local rambles, and had a blast. This year we'd like to head north for a weekend and I'd like some input on good areas. What I'm looking for are trails, designated or not, that don't get much use from XC skiers or snowmobilers. Logging roads, seasonal roads, etc. would be fine. Anywhere in the NLP or EUP would be ok.

Right now I'm thinking about parts of the North Country Trail on the west side of the state. 

Also, we don't mind bushwhacking, so an area of woods that isn't too thick for walking cross-country would be fine also. I guess that opens up an awful lot of territory, but I'd be especially interested in areas with some kind of "scenic" attraction...lake/river/marsh/hills, whatever. 

Thanks. and Let it snow!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Shupac said:


> My wife and I got snowshoes last year, took a few local rambles, and had a blast. This year we'd like to head north for a weekend and I'd like some input on good areas. What I'm looking for are trails, designated or not, that don't get much use from XC skiers or snowmobilers. Logging roads, seasonal roads, etc. would be fine. Anywhere in the NLP or EUP would be ok.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking about parts of the North Country Trail on the west side of the state.
> 
> ...


Ludington State Park will have 15 miles of groomed trails...I say will as they're still waiting on any snowfall to put that new trail groomer to work.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

A little extra drive and Tahquamenon Falls has a nice loop for snowshoeing. 












A little drive into Ontario and you can be at Robertson Lake Cliffs.









Seeing signs like these make the drive worthwhile... 









And views like this









Lake Superior is off in the background









Just don't walk out on shelves of snow.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Checkout Pigeon River Country - Shingle Mill is a great loop but does get hit by XC Skiers. If you google Pigeon River Country you should be able to find the Pigeon River Association (or something like that), they have a very detailed map on there with the trails. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

